# Bild automatisch aus vielen kleinen Bildern erstellen -> Tool



## Lyxatros (31. März 2003)

Hi,
ich suche ein Tool mit welchem ich ein vorhandenes Bild neu aus vielen kleineren Bildern erstellen kann.
Das heisst, dass das vorhandene Bild neu gezeichnet wird, aber dieses besteht dann aus tausenden von kleinen Bildern.
Kennt jemand ein Tool welches eine solche Funktion bietet?
Danke im voraus,
Lyxatros


----------



## Lord Brain (31. März 2003)

ich glaube du meinst so etwas


----------



## Lyxatros (31. März 2003)

Genau, danke, mal schauen obs läuft.


----------



## Sebastianus (2. April 2003)

Oder schau mal nach diesem Programm: Image Puzzler 
Ist zwar Shareware, aber.....(äh, nicht teuer)


----------

